# Does anyone see these ECC errors with 2.6.32

## rsa4046

I'm picking up a raft of error messages which I've never see before, and I'm trying to determine their origin and whether they're serious or not:

```
[19521.325393] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4b970220

[19521.325400] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4b970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19521.325403] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19523.325148]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19523.325152] K8 ECC error.

[19523.325154] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19523.325161] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19524.325156]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19524.326378] K8 ECC error.

[19524.327531] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4b970220

[19524.327538] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4b970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19524.327541] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19525.327046]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19525.328303] K8 ECC error.

[19525.329487] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x54560220

[19525.329493] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x54560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19525.329497] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19526.329043]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19526.330281] K8 ECC error.

[19526.331439] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19526.331446] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19527.331041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19527.332288] K8 ECC error.

[19527.333474] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19527.333480] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19527.333484] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19528.333039]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19528.334333] K8 ECC error.

[19528.335562] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19528.335568] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19530.335152]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19530.336451] K8 ECC error.

[19530.337677] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x59d60220

[19530.337683] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x59d60, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19531.337149]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19531.338472] K8 ECC error.

[19531.339716] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970228

[19531.339723] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x228, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19531.339726] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19532.339159]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19532.340483] K8 ECC error.

[19532.341745] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4cd60220

[19532.341751] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4cd60, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19533.341044]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19533.342385] K8 ECC error.

[19533.343652] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19533.343659] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19534.343043]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19534.344398] K8 ECC error.

[19534.345693] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19534.345699] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19535.345045]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19535.346434] K8 ECC error.

[19535.347763] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19535.347769] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19546.347043]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: -1

[19546.348299] K8 ECC error.

[19546.349537] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4dd60220

[19546.349545] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4dd60, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19556.349037]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19556.350229] K8 ECC error.

[19556.351395] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19556.351402] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19557.351040]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19557.352280] K8 ECC error.

[19557.353462] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19557.353468] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19558.353150]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 1

[19558.354412] K8 ECC error.

[19558.355599] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19558.355606] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19563.355041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19563.356229] K8 ECC error.

[19563.357349] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19563.357355] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19564.357046]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19564.358245] K8 ECC error.

[19564.359364] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19564.359371] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19565.359150]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19565.360302] K8 ECC error.

[19565.361409] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19565.361416] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19577.361040]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19577.362032] K8 ECC error.

[19577.362999] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19577.363006] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19581.363040]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19581.364124] K8 ECC error.

[19581.365141] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19581.365147] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19582.365045]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19582.366159] K8 ECC error.

[19582.367201] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19582.367208] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19582.367211] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19583.367044]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19583.368154] K8 ECC error.

[19583.369188] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19583.369195] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19583.369199] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19584.369162]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19584.370292] K8 ECC error.

[19584.371357] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19584.371364] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19585.371151]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19585.372319] K8 ECC error.

[19585.373421] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19585.373428] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19585.373431] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19586.373042]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19586.374243] K8 ECC error.

[19586.375378] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19586.375384] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19586.375388] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19587.375051]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19587.376281] K8 ECC error.

[19587.377446] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19587.377453] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19588.377039]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19588.378301] K8 ECC error.

[19588.379483] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19588.379489] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19588.379493] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19592.379041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19592.380234] K8 ECC error.

[19592.381360] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4b970220

[19592.381367] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4b970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19596.381046]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 1

[19596.382221] K8 ECC error.

[19596.383325] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19596.383332] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19597.383044]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 1

[19597.384211] K8 ECC error.

[19597.385312] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19597.385318] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19598.385042]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19598.386214] K8 ECC error.

[19598.387317] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19598.387324] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19598.387328] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19600.387043]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19600.388237] K8 ECC error.

[19600.389369] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19600.389376] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19600.389379] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19602.389041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19602.390276] K8 ECC error.

[19602.391446] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19602.391452] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19603.391042]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19603.392297] K8 ECC error.

[19603.393472] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19603.393479] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19605.393039]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19605.394284] K8 ECC error.

[19605.395449] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19605.395455] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19606.395154]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19606.396395] K8 ECC error.

[19606.397562] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19606.397568] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19607.397048]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19607.398277] K8 ECC error.

[19607.399428] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19607.399435] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19610.399155]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19610.400304] K8 ECC error.

[19610.401395] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19610.401401] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19610.401405] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19611.401045]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19611.402190] K8 ECC error.

[19611.403269] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19611.403275] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19613.403045]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19613.404183] K8 ECC error.

[19613.405253] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19613.405260] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19614.405041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19614.406187] K8 ECC error.

[19614.407257] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19614.407263] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19615.407042]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19615.408213] K8 ECC error.

[19615.409319] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19615.409326] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19615.409329] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19618.409042]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: -1

[19618.410206] K8 ECC error.

[19618.411292] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4b970220

[19618.411298] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4b970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19620.411152]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19620.412298] K8 ECC error.

[19620.413380] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a970220

[19620.413387] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a970, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19620.413390] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19621.413146]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19621.414377] K8 ECC error.

[19621.415483] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x54560220

[19621.415487] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x54560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19621.415491] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19622.415150]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 1

[19622.416330] K8 ECC error.

[19622.417474] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x435603c0

[19622.417481] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x43560, offset 0x3c0, grain 0, syndrome 0xbf41, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19622.417484] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19623.417155]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19623.418382] K8 ECC error.

[19623.419523] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x48560220

[19623.419530] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x48560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19624.419041]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19624.420289] K8 ECC error.

[19624.421468] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4cd60220

[19624.421474] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4cd60, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19624.421478] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19625.421047]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19625.422330] K8 ECC error.

[19625.423546] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19625.423553] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19625.423557] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow

[19626.423046]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19626.424340] K8 ECC error.

[19626.425557] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x4a170220

[19626.425563] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x4a170, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19627.425045]  Northbridge Error, node 0, core: 0

[19627.426370] K8 ECC error.

[19627.427625] EDAC amd64 MC0: CE ERROR_ADDRESS= 0x44560220

[19627.427631] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x44560, offset 0x220, grain 0, syndrome 0x92a4, row 1, channel 1, label "": amd64_edac

[19627.427635] EDAC MC0: CE - no information available: amd64_edacError Overflow
```

These typically occur during compiling. They're very similar to these, and I'm wondering if (1) they're just benign, (2) what kernel option is generating them, and (3) how to test if they're serious. I recently ran memtest for one cycle (and will do so again after posting this) and rec'd no errors. For what it's worth, the hardware is a Tyan K8We mainboard with two dual core opteron processors. Although these errors flood the console during compilation, the machine continues to function regardless (?). Has anyone seen this before?

----------

## Clad in Sky

There's an option in Processor Type and Features: Enable recovery from hardware memory errors that has to do with ECC.

Perhaps your machine does not have ECC memory but the option is enabled so the code that checks for those errors is confused and reports errors where there are none?

----------

## rsa4046

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> There's an option in Processor Type and Features: Enable recovery from hardware memory errors that has to do with ECC.
> 
> Perhaps your machine does not have ECC memory but the option is enabled so the code that checks for those errors is confused and reports errors where there are none?

 Thanks for the reply -- yes I do have ECC (board won't boot without it); you're right, I did have this kernel option (Machine Check / overheating reporting); deselecting this kernel has stopped the flood of errors, but I'm still trying to find out if the errors are real with more memory tests, will post back.   :Smile: 

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi rsa,

I am not sure, but I think I have seen similar errors in the past. As far as I can remember, the errors were triggered because not all DIMM slots were populated with DIMMs and the EDAC error reporting interpreted the missing DIMMs as errors. Maybe you also do not have populated all DIMM slots.

Regarding memtest, my experiences showed that it does not find all memory errors, but the obvious ones. Especially on those architectures where the memory controller resides in the CPU, like the AMD series. What you also could try to burn in your computer is mprime --> www.mersenne.org.

In my opinion it has the benefit of stressing not only the memory, but also the memory bus between CPU and memory. If the torture test of mprime runs fine without errors or system crashes, I think the system is fine and the reported EDAC errors are just a wrong interpretation.

WooD

----------

## rsa4046

 *your_WooDness wrote:*   

> Hi rsa,
> 
> I am not sure, but I think I have seen similar errors in the past. As far as I can remember, the errors were triggered because not all DIMM slots were populated with DIMMs and the EDAC error reporting interpreted the missing DIMMs as errors. Maybe you also do not have populated all DIMM slots.
> 
> Regarding memtest, my experiences showed that it does not find all memory errors, but the obvious ones. Especially on those architectures where the memory controller resides in the CPU, like the AMD series. What you also could try to burn in your computer is mprime --> www.mersenne.org.
> ...

 

Hey WooD, many thanks for the tip. Only half of the slots are populated. I will give mprime a shot and see what happens. Cheers--

----------

